

Developer API invite for interests graph based on Twitter handle and Facebook id - gizmo_micheal
https://www.actwitty.com/api

======
gizmo_micheal
This is a consumer web application actwitty.com that shows the organized
social aggregation. That whats the kind of content one shares in his/her
public domain. Like I might be a techie, sport enthusiast, fan of Roger Fedrer
through what I share on Tweet and Facebook. The content which can be seen on
Actwitty pages is available through APIs.

